# Which Lake Maps To Buy?



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just installed a Lowrance Elite-5 HDI on my boat and was wondering which lake maps card to purchase.I fish mostly Saginaw bay and the river with a couple trips to Curtis and a weeklong trip to Drummond Island.Hoping for some first hand knowledge of what works or doesn't.Been playing with the demo modes and definitely looks like I'll need a map card especially around Drummond Island.Thanks.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Great Lakes chip in my Garmin, it covers a lot of in land lakes. I go to Curtis in the fall and it show the contours of the big lake. A chart and the chip is all you need.


----------

